# Gina Wild alias Michaela Schaffrath - großer Geburtstagsmix zum 50.!! 111 x



## Etzel (6 Dez. 2020)

Gina Wild feierte heute am 6.12. ihren, ja unglaublich, 50. Geburtstag! Dazu hier ein bunter Mix mit Facetten ihrer Karriere: Porno-Superstar, Schauspielerin, Dschungelcamp, Promiboxen, Roter Teppich... eben all die Dinge, mit dem sie uns glückselig machte! :knie: Gibts einen von euch, der keinen Film oder Clip von ihr hat bzw. kennt? Ich antworte selbst: Nö.  In diesem Sinne: Alles Gute, Michaela!!! dance2


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2020)

geil geil geil


----------



## didi33 (7 Dez. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die scharfe Gina.


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Dez. 2020)

Für mich wird sie immer die Gina bleiben!

Danke


----------



## sluderjan (7 Dez. 2020)

:klasse::thx:thx2 für Auswahl und Posts !! Gelungen ! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## posemuckel (7 Dez. 2020)

Schade, dass sie seriös geworden ist.


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Dez. 2020)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie seriös geworden ist.



Ja schade, sie könnte schon seit einigen Jahren im MILF-Segment überzeugen!


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Dez. 2020)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie seriös geworden ist.



und Du hast keine Rubbelvorlage :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Etzel (12 Dez. 2020)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie seriös geworden ist.



Aber sie hat immerhin jetzt gesagt, dass ihr inzw. bewusst geworden ist, dass "Gina Wild" eine Legende ist(einst hat sie sich ja davon distanziert) und sie hat auf facebook(als Michaela Schaffrath natürlich) den Kommentar einer Gina-Wild-Fanseite, die ihr zum Geburtstag gratulierte, geliket. Distanz geht anders. Corona macht sie als Schauspielerin ja dauerhaft arbeitslos. Also wer weiss...


----------



## erwin.bauer (12 Dez. 2020)

super sexy Bilder - super sexy Frau


----------



## der-commander2000 (13 Dez. 2020)

Fast schon vergessen ;-)


----------



## Gorden (14 Dez. 2020)

50 Jahre, wie die Zeit vergeht.

Schöne Zusammentstellung, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## John David (20 Jan. 2021)

Das waren noch Zeiten ^^


----------



## Kingsajz (14 Feb. 2022)

Eine Wahnsinnssammlung. Danke dafür


----------



## CCNIRVANA (14 Feb. 2022)

Danke. 
Wirklich!
Danke, vielmals!


----------



## besimm (16 Feb. 2022)

tolle bilder klasse


----------



## Cyberhawk (26 Feb. 2022)

Thanks for Gina!


----------

